# DISCUSS: Most Depressing High-Rise/Complex



## GothiCrazy (Aug 17, 2017)

This is a photo of a Hong Kong apartment complex by Michael Wolf from an old article on Wired, I don't know the name of the structure (assuming there is one)... But it is by far the most depressing Tall Structure Complex I have ever encountered...
Although much of this can be credited to the angle and final cut of the image, to me personally it is beyond claustrophobic and far into suicide-provoking...










Credit: Michael Wolf, Wired Online.
https://www.wired.com/2013/08/unbelievable-photographs-of-hong-kongs-crazy-high-rises/


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Old housing projects in general in NYC are disgusting. I abhor places like Stuy Town. There are much, much worse.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ wow, don't post these here, the density nuts will hold them as best practice


----------

